# I accidentally hit my puppy in the eye with a chuck it ball!



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

We were playing in the backyard and were having such a great time. I had just bought Ellie about 20 chuck it balls so it was a chuck it galore. Her favorite one is the orange rebound one that has a ton of bounce. Well, I went to get the chuck it handle and threw the ball. As usual, she would sit wherever she was to wait for me to chuck the ball. She sat down, I chucked the ball, and it went straight to her left eye!!! Like literally into her eye socket. Immediately, she turned her head, squinted her eye, and she ran toward me. I could not believe what I had done, but tried to remember to stay calm. I bent down to see her eye and it was not red or swollen. I put the chuck it handle down, and sat down to show her I wanted to cuddle and stop the fetch session. She kept that eye closed for about 1 minute, cuddled with me, and went back to playing normally as if nothing happened. At which point, I went into the house, broke down and cried. I just couldn't believe I had hit my baby directly in the eye with a ball. It was so awful. My husband spent the rest of the evening with her while I calmed down away from her. He said she's been acting as if nothing happened. She ate, played (continue to play with the chuck it and balls), and everything seems fine. He called the emergency vet to ask if we should bring her in and the vet said unless her eyes become swollen, she is mostly fine. We covered her right eye to see if she was compensating for her vision, but she didn't squint her left eye, which means she can still see. 

I'm still shaken over this whole event and don't think I can ever forgive myself for being so careless. I know it was an accident, but had something happened to her, I don't know how I'd ever forgive myself. 

We went on a hike as a family and she totally had forgiven me. She ran and came back with sticks and when we came home, she brought her toys to me for a cuddle session. This must be unconditional love.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aww, sorry you had to go through this. I once was throwing a bumper for my boy and it landed by some roofing tin. He went for the bumper and ducked his head under the stack and sliced his head open. We did have to go the E-vet for stitches and I know just how you feel. Give Ellie an extra hug tonight, and I'm sure she will love it, even if she doesn't know what it's for!


----------

